# Skill Select EOI



## ppx33 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi All,

Two simple questions:

1. Does SkillSelect normally send out a confirmation email once you have submitted your EOI?

2. The current invitation round starts on 24 March, my EOI was submitted on the 31st. When will I know my EOI outcome?

Thanks!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ppx33 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Two simple questions:
> 
> ...


1. I think, generally, when will you create an account on skill select, you will get a confirmation email, but when you submit an eoi, i don't think you will get an email.

2. At 12:00 am, australian time on 24/04/2014, skill select starts sending invites and if your points are good enough, you will get invited within 15-20 minutes of invite round. You may even get an email in the meanwhile, the status of eoi will be changed to invited from submitted.


----------



## ppx33 (Mar 23, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> 1. I think, generally, when will you create an account on skill select, you will get a confirmation email, but when you submit an eoi, i don't think you will get an email.
> 
> 2. At 12:00 am, australian time on 24/04/2014, skill select starts sending invites and if your points are good enough, you will get invited within 15-20 minutes of invite round. You may even get an email in the meanwhile, the status of eoi will be changed to invited from submitted.


Thanks for your reply, sathiyaseelan.

You mentioned 24/04/2014. Is that a typo? did you mean 24/03?
My question is that when will I know the outcome of my EOI, given that it was submitted on 31st of March. 

Thanks!


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

You will know the outcome in the next invite round. If you are invited, you will get an email else you will need to wait for the next round. When is the next invite round? Invitation rounds are currently held twice a month - i think 2nd and 4th Monday. I am not completely sure about this, probably seniors can validate!


----------



## ppx33 (Mar 23, 2014)

bond_bhai said:


> You will know the outcome in the next invite round. If you are invited, you will get an email else you will need to wait for the next round. When is the next invite round? Invitation rounds are currently held twice a month - i think 2nd and 4th Monday. I am not completely sure about this, probably seniors can validate!



Thanks bond_bhai.
In that case, it will be the of April.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

ppx33 said:


> Thanks bond_bhai.
> In that case, it will be the of April.



The April 2014 rounds are scheduled on 14th and 28th April. As of now 8 invitation rounds are pending for the end of invitation round year for Skilled Migrant Program.

14th & 28th April
12th and 26th May
9th & 23rd June
14th and 28th July

Like the last round if they issue 950 +2000 invitations in a month, then we can expect 11,800 invitations alone over the next 4 months. If they go ahead with the usual 950+950 invitations per round, then we will have 7600 invitations issued. It is quite possible that they may reduce the number of invitations or may increase the same. My gut feeling is that if they do not increase, they will atleast continue to issue 950 invitations per round.

Considering the above, the range of invitations for subclass 189 across all occupations is between 7600 to around 11800. Let us hope that 60 pointers from December and the one's who lodged from December until Feb or March who are yet to receive an invitation will all get invited by end of July 2014 along with 65 and 70 pointers.

I don't know if I am very optimistic. Sathiya and experts would you throw some liht on the above analysis. Sounds reasonable ?


----------



## ppx33 (Mar 23, 2014)

sas119 said:


> The April 2014 rounds are scheduled on 14th and 28th April. As of now 8 invitation rounds are pending for the end of invitation round year for Skilled Migrant Program.
> 
> 14th & 28th April
> 12th and 26th May
> ...


Thanks very much for the details. 
I just submitted my EOI with 65 points. What do you think my chances are?


----------



## monte1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi,

It is related with post of "sas119", I was wondering if the Skill select mentioned in advance that they would be sending 2000 invites on 24th March. 

I was trying to find the reason of sending 2000 invites on 24th March. 

They wanted to clear some old logs?

They need more people?


Seeing that they they have chosen 24th March for that, I anticipate the following:


If the reason is that they need more people then they might continue to invite 2000 EOI till June. Else if they wanted to do it one time they could have chosen a date at the end of year like in June... Just a wild guess.

Looking forward to know how everybody feels about it.


----------



## sumitsoni81 (Jul 17, 2013)

sas119 said:


> The April 2014 rounds are scheduled on 14th and 28th April. As of now 8 invitation rounds are pending for the end of invitation round year for Skilled Migrant Program.
> 
> 14th & 28th April
> 12th and 26th May
> ...


Hi,

Just happened to read through your post. I wasn't sure whether we should consider the July invitation rounds as I believe they would be included in the new financial year and also the SOL list may be revised by then. What say?

Cheers
SS


----------



## aafeez22 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Eoi*

pls i cant remember my EOI ID please how can i retrieve pls


----------



## aafeez22 (Mar 19, 2016)

pls i cant remember my eoi id pls help i hv a mssg


----------



## aafeez22 (Mar 19, 2016)

pls i will be happy if i can be of help


----------

